# "Games" in a western saddle?



## supermissdeedee (May 31, 2011)

Ok so the horse Im riding right now (not at lessons as a favor for the owners) has a brand new western saddle. They don't ride english, which is fine for me because I get english lessons every week. 

After we get his problems sorted out (bucking, bolting, and only listens to voice commands on a walk) I would love playing "games" in the saddle. I'm doing some poles with him but those can get boring after a while so I was wondering any little "games" or activites I can do with him? They don't have barrels but they have a large open land behind their house that is flat and has no grass so maybe I can do something there.


Whats your favorite game to do with your horse?


----------



## winlin (Jun 6, 2010)

SuperMissDee,

Hi, There are many games you can play to break up the boredom (whether you ride English or Western). Here's a good reference with several games described:

This is a popular Squidoo Lens that describes Fun Horse Training games. 

I hope you find it helpful- enjoy your summer.


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

A saddle is only a saddle. Do whatever you'd normally do. Trot over poles. Basics are still the same
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

There's a similar thread in english riding, but it's all about the same thing: MAKE IT FUN!! We've played soccer, basketball, and tag. Tag's a good way to liven up a boring trail ride. Just be respectful of non-participating riders


----------

